# Blackberry cobbler



## koshergrl (Aug 18, 2018)

Is in the oven. 
I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard 







Blackberry Cobbler


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 18, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...



Marry Me...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...



You must have good air conditioning or is it cooler there in the south? I swear off my oven all summer long so all berries & whatnot go in the freezer. Then around October 1st, cooking & baking commences


----------



## waltky (Aug 18, 2018)

We never have enough blackberries...

... fer a blackberry cobbler...

... Uncle Ferd eats `em...

... as he picks `em.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...



You know, yesterday I was watching Hack My Life on TruTv, and one of the things they showed a hack for was gluten free flour.  Seems that all you have to do is take some Quaker Oats, or any other kind of rolled oats, put them in a blender, and blend for a min. or two.  Turns out, it makes a pretty decent gluten free flour that isn't bleached white.

And.................instead of using refined white sugar, why not use brown sugar instead?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Is in the oven.
> ...



"The south"  

I'm sicka blackberries.  Absolutely surrounded with 'em. I'm gonna keep planting raspberries and cutting the BBs back.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Since I'm in Washington and she is in Oregon.....yeah she's south of me. I didn't mean the sticks like your kind of south. 


Don't cut back the Blackberries, it only prunes them to come back in masse. Dig them up, all of them and all of the roots which can be extensive. They grow wild around here and once they've started, it's near impossible to get rid of them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



If you really want a treat, go up to Montana and find a huckleberry patch.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Yeah it's too late for that really.  All I can do is plunk some rasps down and keep the BBs from strangling them.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Don't need Montana --- I've got 'em here.  Two secret locations.  Billions of 'em and they should be ready soon.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



We have them here as well, but our season is already over. Our huckleberries around here are small red ones, while other places have dark bluish ones


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lucky bastard.  I haven't had huckleberry cobbler since I left Montana when I joined the Navy.  What would be the chances of you sending me some jam or syrup made from them?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



We just get the blue ones here.  Well I think there's red ones but I ignore them.  It should be just about time to go harvest a bunch.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Seeing as how I'm way too greedy, not good.  

I've never tried to jar them in a jam, maybe I should.  Usually I either bake 'em into muffins, work 'em into pancakes or sprinkle them into rice pudding.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



why do you ignore them??? They are good, tart & flavorful


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Growing up, the only berries that I knew as huckleberries were dark blue.  If it was red, it wasn't a huckleberry, or maybe it was one that wasn't ripe yet.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Make syrup out of some of 'em, and it's great on pancakes and also vanilla ice cream.

And yes, it makes an outstanding jam.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Meh, I like the blue ones better.  More tender.  

Mind you, I don't mind a nice tart now and then....  

The blackberries give me enough tart though.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yeah that's what I thought.  I see them guys and think "they're not ready".


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



now see, I had always thought they were only red & didn't know there was a blue variety. The red ones here start as more white turning pink, then red...with no further color changes


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Those don't sound like anything I knew as a huckleberry.  The only ones we had up in Montana were the dark blue ones.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

ok enough of this thread. I keep seeing cobblers, cobblers everywhere and wanting to make some....blackberry, cherry, peach.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Same here, only reversed.


----------



## night_son (Aug 18, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 18, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Someone needs to invent taste-o-video.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2018)

I'll never forget when I was a kid and me and my buddy went down to the railroad tracks to pick dew berries.




   There was an old black woman who told us not to pick and or eat em because the train conductor and the caboose operator dumped their piss jugs on em.

      Only to find her filling up buckets......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 18, 2018)

All this talk of berry pickin… All I want to do now is scratch...


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Is in the oven.
> ...


It was around 70 degrees yesterday, nobody here has air conditioning at all.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

They grow wild here...some years are better than others. This has been a good year. I'm going to cut the ones I got the berries from back this winter, they're strangling my lilac. 

We have the big Himalayas, which were introduced but are now invasive. The natives are small berries and hard to find. 

We also have huckleberries here. They're tiny.

I make cobblers, pies and jam out of them all. Nom.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Is in the oven.
> ...



That is a pic from the recipe site. 

I used that recipe, and don't recommend it. Today I'm finding another recipe. 

My mom makes the best cobbler but she can't find her recipe.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> My mom makes the best cobbler but she can't find her recipe.



Moms are like that...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok enough of this thread. I keep seeing cobblers, cobblers everywhere and wanting to make some....blackberry, cherry, peach.



I'll be there for the peach.   

Fatter o' mact this is peach country, I should bring you some....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Everything in the Eastern American hemisphere is reversed.  Water goes down the sink the wrong way, they drive on the wrong side, and everybody's lefthanded.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'll never forget when I was a kid and me and my buddy went down to the railroad tracks to pick dew berries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had occasion to visit the Fundy Coast of Nova Scotia in a town called Economy.  Found a patch there of the biggest blackberries I've ever seen.  We're talking the size of golf balls.  Dozens of cars were pulled over a-pickin'.  We filled up gallons in containers.  Then later we came back to the border to re-enter the US.

"Do you have anything perishable?"

I thought to myself, "self, we're going to make this into pies and cobblers soon as we get to Maine and eat it up" so I responded "no".

"Okay, go on through".


----------



## Votto (Aug 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Is in the oven.
> ...



Ok, sure, you beat me to it, but I have first dibs on being the other man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ok enough of this thread. I keep seeing cobblers, cobblers everywhere and wanting to make some....blackberry, cherry, peach.
> ...



 The peaches in the Texas HillCountry are fantastic!!!
Had two trees at my weekend place that produced the best peaches I've ever had.
   They spoiled me for store bought....they suck in comparison.
They even make beer with em in Shiner Texas.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




OK then _you_ take her the peaches.  I'll just show up for the finished cobbler.  

Keep the Shiner though.  Fruity beer is for... well....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Montana may be east from here, but not that far.....doofay 

This is what we in the West call huckleberries and about 97% of the time they grow wild out of an old dead tree stump, usually cedar. The largest are about the size of a pea, so it would take quite a few to make anything from them. They usually  ripen around the first week of July and are only good for a short time, 1 or 2 weeks, after that they just shrivel up & fall off the plant. 

Vaccinium parvifolium - Wikipedia


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's ok boys, Yakima has some of the best.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Hmm ---- yanno what, I don't think we're talking the same plant.  What I call huckleberries grow on their own bush, some higher eye-level varieties, others low at ankle level, and the foliage looks a lot like blueberries.  They'll be reddish before they ripen but not cherry-red like that, more a dull dark purplish-red.

I should go take a walk this week, maybe tamorra if weather permits.  I'll take my camera.

From your link:

>> The bark or leaves of the plant were brewed for a bitter cold remedy, made as tea or smoked.<<  ​


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


We have red huckleberries in a few spots..but there aren't enough for more than a few bites. We don't cook with them, they're just a summer treat. 



​

There's our huckleberries. 

We have elderberries too, but they're a lot more medicinal and many don't like elderberry jam.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Those leaves look about the same, except the blue berries leaves look more thicker or sturdier than the leaves on the reds which are very thin almost papery. 

I don't know if I've ever seen those blue ones before......maybe by next year I'll get a chance to get back into the woods to see if I can find those.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My mom makes the best cobbler but she can't find her recipe.
> ...



My mom never used a recipe, she'd always throw in a little of this, some of that and a bit of something else.....which can be frustrating if you're trying to copy her


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



That's the way I cook.  No two projects ever come out the same.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Yeah the red ones are very fragile very different..the berries are very different, too.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



This is a pic from a variety taken in BC, but it looks much more like the ones here -- note the craters:




​--- although some will have a more dusty-grayish lustre.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Those look like blueberries


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

Blueberries


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



They do look a lot like blueberries, especially in color. But they're smaller, have that crater instead of a perfect sphere, and they're _considerably_ tastier.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 19, 2018)

Gosh. Thread brings back memories. We had acres of blackberries down home. Blackberry cobbler, blackberry pie, blackberry dumplings, blackberry jam....

That's some purty cobbler, op.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo  You mean like these?







Huckleberry - Wikipedia 

*The name 'huckleberry' is a North American variation of the English dialectal name variously called 'hurtleberry' or 'whortleberry' (/ˈhwɜːrtəlbɛri/) for the bilberry.[1] In North America the name was applied to numerous plant variations all bearing small berries with colors that may be red, blue or black.[2] It is the common name for various Gaylussacia species, and some Vaccinium species, such as Vaccinium parvifolium, the red huckleberry, and is also applied to other Vaccinium species which may also be called blueberries depending upon local custom, as in New England and parts of Appalachia.[2] *


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo  You mean like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa now, that's _green _

Never seen those, no.  I think I'd maybe try one for a sample but I'd be shy about it.

No mine look far more like KG's post 48.  I think she's got huckleberries there, not blueberries.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo  You mean like these?
> ...



What do you mean 'green'??? The leaves and a couple of those berries may be, but there was also dark red & dark blue/black


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Gosh. Thread brings back memories. We had acres of blackberries down home. Blackberry cobbler, blackberry pie, blackberry dumplings, blackberry jam....
> 
> That's some purty cobbler, op.


Don't use that recipe it sucked lol. We did eat all the cobbler..but I like a sweet biscuit/shortbread more.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo  You mean like these?
> ...


It's blueberries, an image from the internet. 
I know what huckleberries look like here on the coast.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

The leaves on our huckleberries are waxy and stiff, and are red when they are new growth. The berries are tiny and very very dark. They start out green, then red, then purple, then dark and they're ready. 




Those leaves are small and hard, slightly lighter on the bottom, very pointy.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Aug 19, 2018)

That's huckleberry brush.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> That's huckleberry brush.



Looks like it, from here.

I've taken my walkabout a-berry gathering.  It was a bit early for them but not a total loss.  Here's mine with foliage and berries:



 

Here's some less-than-mature berries not near ripe yet:





Broad view of the bush:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2018)

Think I might have a red one like JANut's... there were very few, I chomped one down, it wasn't tart but wasn't that flavorful either...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's why they're not blueberries.

That's a medium-sized blueberry on the left, ripe huckleberry on the right.







Note that these two berries no longer exist.  

They were eaten in a spoonful of rice pudding.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2018)

And here's where I got these:




That's prolly about 5800-6000 feet elevation.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 20, 2018)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 211916 And here's where I got these:
> 
> View attachment 211915​
> That's prolly about 5800-6000 feet elevation.


I am identifying them more by the leaves. Berries can vary greatly in size. 

What part of the world is that? It's not PNW I dont think...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 211916 And here's where I got these:
> ...



Appalachia.  A hike I take off the Blue Ridge Parkway.  If it hadn't been so cloudy you could see the road way down under.  There was nothing to see but water vapor so I didn't take that shot.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 21, 2018)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I think those berries are blueberries...at least that's what we call them over here. The leaves aren't right for the huckleberries I'm familiar with.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The foliage does indeed look a lot like blueberries (some varieties anyway). And when I first came upon them that's what I thought I was looking at.  But as you can see standard blueberries are way bigger, and although there's no way to post this on the internet, huckleberries are _way_ tastier.

I've got blueberries in my yard.  Completely different fruit.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And I've got huckleberries.


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...





Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......so delicious!!!!!!!! I can almost taste it from here!!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 23, 2018)

skye said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Is in the oven.
> ...


Don't use that recipe. It was edible, but the cake isn't sweet, and there isn't that much of it.


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




It does looks so yummy, though!


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 23, 2018)

skye said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



It's good, but it's different than what I think of when I think of cobbler. I like the cake to be very sweet. And that doesn't even have sugar in it..it's rich in butter...but no sugar.


----------



## froggy (Aug 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Is in the oven.
> I'm trying to eschew sugar and flour. It sucks that I'm a good cook and there are berries in the back yard
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Aug 25, 2018)

I've never had huckleberries, but I remember bringing back to Connecticut wild blueberries from a visit to Maine, and my neighbor INSISTED that what I had brought back were huckleberries.

You can tell the huckleberries from the wild blueberries by the size of the plant, I guess, and most definitely by the leaves.  The berries do LOOK almost identical.  I don't know if there is a big difference in flavor.  Have any of you tried them?  They come frozen now.  I do NOT mean those big bloated cultivated blueberries the size of a marble.  I mean wild blueberries.
I hear they also grow in one small area on the northwestern coast, too.  Can't remember where.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've never had huckleberries, but I remember bringing back to Connecticut wild blueberries from a visit to Maine, and my neighbor INSISTED that what I had brought back were huckleberries.
> 
> You can tell the huckleberries from the wild blueberries by the size of the plant, I guess, and most definitely by the leaves.  The berries do LOOK almost identical.  I don't know if there is a big difference in flavor.  Have any of you tried them?  They come frozen now.  I do NOT mean those big bloated cultivated blueberries the size of a marble.  I mean wild blueberries.
> I hear they also grow in one small area on the northwestern coast, too.  Can't remember where.



What Koshergrl pictured look like huckles to me.  They're very definitely much tastier than bloobs.  The foliage often looks virtually identical although size is hard to compare, as there are both expansive and low-growing varieties of each; I remember picking the low bloobs in Maine and in my spot up here I've got both low-growing and high-growing huckles side by side.  On the other hand I have a bloob in the back yard about eight feet high, so I don't think size of the plant is an indicator.

You can plant blueberries where you want of course but AFAIK you can't intentionally plant/transplant huckles.  Nature has to do it.


----------

